# Head scritches...only in one area?



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I found this to be a bit odd so I thought I'd ask. Baby loves head scritches and she'll take them ANYWHERE..Ziggy on the other hand loves them too but he only likes them if he's laying on my chest..right under my chin. I thought maybe because he was young that's why but it hasn't changed. Anytime I try to give him scritches while he's somewhere else he jumps on my chest and lays his head down...I don't know... And he does this thing if he really likes them he'll grab onto something with his beak like my shirt (sometimes my flesh..lol) He doesn't bite down, he just holds it...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't know why he does that but It sounds really cute  
I have an odd ball to Hollie doesn't even like scritches she runs away


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike only likes scritches when he is on my finger or shoulder  Mabey it is a guy thing


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I haven't found that my guys will only accept scritches if they're in the one place, but all mine like to hold something in their beak during head scratches.


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunny is very picky about scritches. You have to scratch his neck just the right way or he will get upset and beak your finger to death.


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

He probably feels the safest underneath your chin, and my Pumpkin grabs something in her beak when I give her head scritches(which isn't very often).


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

I had up until last week 4 tiels none of which wanted scratches. Well Noo did until he turned evil. But my baby Milko decided last night that scratches are the best thing in the world.

Oh talking of scratches my African Grey will only let you scratch him with objects - his 2 faves are coat hangers and the ironing board


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl & Little Bill like scritches. Earl with have them in the cage, on top of the cage and on your finger. Little Bill does like scritches but you have got to go slowly up to his face  LOL!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I guess they all have their little weird quirks...Baby is not picky by any means in that area..with the occassional scream if I'm not paying attention and doing it wrong..lol

As far as Ziggy I think it has alot to do with when I first got him. He was very badly hurt and I took him to the vets next door to the petshop-the vet there cleaned him up and removed a very painful scab he had on the side of his beak from being in a fight. He was terrified but it needed to be done. Afterwards I calmed him down by holding him on my chest and talking to him..he was shaking like a leaf! I kept telling him, it's ok, you're going home now..etc.. I guess that stuck in his head and he feels being there makes things all better...? Maybe...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey that is why he feels safest there. I think animals have very good memories


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Mabey that is why he feels safest there. I think animals have very good memories


That's the only thing that explains why he always goes there if he's scared or something..or wants attention.


----------

